# Getting the keys to the store front Monday...



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow....I'm pretty nervous...but confident. 

I will have employees....My biggest concern/question is how to handle a customer database so each sales man can use their own computer and everyone be networked to have access to all customer info.

I have Retail Quickbooks, but thats only for one computer, i don't think it can be networked so 3 or 4 computers can use the same program, can it?

We will be doing mostly Team Uniform sales...with a small retail section.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I am happy for you, and glad you got the lease all worked out.

Opening your first retail store is an exciting time. It is a lot of work and sometimes it is easy to get consumed with it. Make sure to take a few moments here and there to just relish in the experience and enjoy it. 

Some of my best memories (other than family related) are from opening up new stores. I wish you much success, and remember to have a blast!


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Louie2010 said:


> I am happy for you, and glad you got the lease all worked out.
> 
> Opening your first retail store is an exciting time. It is a lot of work and sometimes it is easy to get consumed with it. Make sure to take a few moments here and there to just relish in the experience and enjoy it.
> 
> Some of my best memories (other than family related) are from opening up new stores. I wish you much success, and remember to have a blast!


Thank you....your advise did help. I didn't realize how much negotiating was able to be done. I got in there with where i wanted to be, so I'm happy.

yea definitely excited...and it's good to hear how excited my current customers are for me as well. I've never had so many people offer to help me move before, lol.  I have people offer trucks, painting, building stuff...even a DJ for a Grand opening event, lol.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Excited customers is a very good thing! I am sure you will do real well.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats, Fatboy. Opening a store front is exciting. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## DustinR (Dec 7, 2009)

You can upgrade your Quickbooks to the Pro Multi User version. Its not cheap though, between 200 and 300 dollars per user. I think they have a web based version that stores the data at Intuit as well. That might be the way to go.


----------



## NotAshamed (Jan 17, 2011)

any chance of you looking to carry extra lines in your store? lol


----------



## hddesigns (Dec 20, 2010)

Congratulations! We opened our first retail location last year and now there are two more in the works for this year. I wish you good luck with business and your employees (which is one of our hardest aspects of our business.) 

We had the same problem that you were concerned with. So here is what we do. It may be exactly what you are looking for. We use Quickbooks POS for our cash register. This is strictly retail end. However, we were not able to find software to link retain and outside sales with production, so we are writing out own software through a web app. It is all done online, so there is no need to installation. When it is complete, it will keep track of customers, keep organized work orders with artwork associated for screen printing, embroidery, and promotional products. If you are interested, I can send you some specifics in a private message. 

Congrats again!

John
High Desert Designs


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

hddesigns said:


> Congratulations! We opened our first retail location last year and now there are two more in the works for this year. I wish you good luck with business and your employees (which is one of our hardest aspects of our business.)
> 
> We had the same problem that you were concerned with. So here is what we do. It may be exactly what you are looking for. We use Quickbooks POS for our cash register. This is strictly retail end. However, we were not able to find software to link retain and outside sales with production, so we are writing out own software through a web app. It is all done online, so there is no need to installation. When it is complete, it will keep track of customers, keep organized work orders with artwork associated for screen printing, embroidery, and promotional products. If you are interested, I can send you some specifics in a private message.
> 
> ...


Can I ask do you do your screen printing in the retail store? I have been wanting to do that but cant find any answers on zoning issues. Most retail areas here are zoned C-2 which I dont know what is allowed or not.


----------



## hddesigns (Dec 20, 2010)

No, we do not do any production at the retail stores. We talked about the future possibility of putting a single head embroidery machine and direct to garment printer in the back, however, at least for now in our situation, customers enjoy coming to the retail location placing their order, and just picking it up.


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

hddesigns said:


> No, we do not do any production at the retail stores. We talked about the future possibility of putting a single head embroidery machine and direct to garment printer in the back, however, at least for now in our situation, customers enjoy coming to the retail location placing their order, and just picking it up.


Thanks, I dont think screen printing can be done in a retail environment unless its a stand alone building. Those are hard to find at a decent rate.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Congratulations on opening your store. Good luck with it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We moved in 3 years ago to our retail location and we have pretty much run out of space. We don't want to move because of the location so it is pretty exciting at times. 

Good luck with it. Give yourself a few years to get established and register with all the local search engines so your customers can find you. 

And, here are the daily scams you will run into. 

Credit Card processing. They will call or come in and represent they are from your processor. They are liars. Throw them out. 

Phone/Internet service. They will call or come in and represent they are from your phone company or internet service provider. They are liars. Throw them out. 

Insurance. Throw them out.

Fire extinguisher company. Count on getting a fire dept inspection within a month. These guys come in, look around and if you don't buy from them they report you to the fire dept and you will get an inspection visit. 

People selling strawberries and tamales. Throw them out. 

People asking for free spoiled goods. Throw them out. 

Everyone that buys from you is a charity for a good cause and wants it free or discounted. Raise your price on them. 

People begging for money. Throw them out. 

Otherwise it is a lot of fun.


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

congrats on your first store opening...I agree with *binki *throw them out. A few keys points to know..make sure you have your labor law poster up, have a mop and wet floor signs handy, make sure you have a fire ext. and sign visible and have a MSDS binder handy can't forget a fist aid kit.


----------

